# Is this true?



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

Is this true.....

Dolby Pro Logic® IIz processing lets you use front "height" speakers instead of back surrounds, for a taller soundstage?

So what exactly does Dolby PLIIx concentrate on? 

The IIx is the one I use all the time when I am watching tv or movies....it seems like the center channel is fuller with this option?

Which surround channel (if there is a specific one) is used more often to watch movies like Avatar, Rambo (the new one), Interstellar, battle LA, etc?

The above question is more of which sound will give me the full potential of my 7.2 surround? as far as movies are concerned?

What surround format do YOU like using and why?

thx :wave:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its all about preference. My receiver has THX ultra2 certification (not that that means much) however it gives me some useful THX modes that I like to use that non certified receives dont have. If you have heights hooked up then IIx or z are the only modes that will utilize them. Keep in mind that these height/wide channels are not a dedicated track on any movie sound track and the process is more guessing than anything else.


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

interesting.....thx


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would rather use the rear 6th and 7th channels over having front heights any day but again this is a preference for me and different room configurations will change what the best setup is for sound.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Unless there has been a change recently, PLIIx does not add heights, PLIIz adds heights. 
PLIIx can take a stereo source signal and add a center, side surrounds, and rear surrounds. PLIIz can do all that and add height channels. 
PLIIx/z can take a 5.1 source signal and matrix the extra surround channels, they will leave the original channels as discrete.

I have a 7.1 (rear surrounds) speaker set up. If the movie is encoded as 7.1, my AVR uses DolbyTrue HD mode which will pass discrete info to all surround channels. If the movie is 5.1 or less, my AVR uses PLIIx mode which will pass matrixed info to the rear surround channels.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

"Guessing" is not the term I would use to describe the matrix process. 
It is very methodical and deliberate. Matrixed audio has the ability to be almost as precise as discrete.

The term I would use to describe matrixed audio is "hopeful." 
The audio engineer/mixer needs to know what they are doing, and the end user equipment needs to be good at deciphering the signals, otherwise there will be cross-talk between channels.
When listening to matrixed audio, I am 'hopeful' that the source material and my equipment is up to snuff.


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

gdstupak said:


> Unless there has been a change recently, PLIIx does not add heights, PLIIz adds heights.
> PLIIx can take a stereo source signal and add a center, side surrounds, and rear surrounds. PLIIz can do all that and add height channels.
> PLIIx/z can take a 5.1 source signal and matrix the extra surround channels, they will leave the original channels as discrete.
> 
> I have a 7.1 (rear surrounds) speaker set up. If the movie is encoded as 7.1, my AVR uses DolbyTrue HD mode which will pass discrete info to all surround channels. If the movie is 5.1 or less, my AVR uses PLIIx mode which will pass matrixed info to the rear surround channels.


OK. Just to be clear. I actually watch everything in PLIIx....it sounds really good when I watch movies or I am vaporizing zombies on INFECTION!

So what you are saying is that the PLIIz will use all my speakers (FL, FR, C, SL, SR, SBR, SBL AND my front hight speakers)?? Is this true? So Ive in a matter of speaking have been missing out......I will try it after work. I am assuming the majority of AVR's have both those options....? thx.

Since we are on the subject.....Which of my DTS formats are comparable to PLIIx and z?


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Legendary70 said:


> OK. Just to be clear. I actually watch everything in PLIIx....it sounds really good when I watch movies or I am vaporizing zombies on INFECTION!
> 
> So what you are saying is that the PLIIz will use all my speakers (FL, FR, C, SL, SR, SBR, SBL AND my front hight speakers)?? Is this true? So Ive in a matter of speaking have been missing out......I will try it after work. I am assuming the majority of AVR's have both those options....? thx.
> 
> Since we are on the subject.....Which of my DTS formats are comparable to PLIIx and z?


PLIIx can upmix to 7 channels, PLIIz can upmix to 9 channels. 

PLII works independently of the input codec. As long as your receiver can decode the incoming signal, PLII can process it according to your speaker layout.



gdstupak said:


> "Guessing" is not the term I would use to describe the matrix process.
> It is very methodical and deliberate. Matrixed audio has the ability to be almost as precise as discrete.
> 
> The term I would use to describe matrixed audio is "hopeful."
> ...


Agreed that it depends somewhat on source material but matrixed channels are processed using a proven algorithm based on phase cues in the discrete channels.


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

dts?


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Peter Loeser said:


> Agreed that it depends somewhat on source material but matrixed channels are processed using a proven algorithm based on phase cues in the discrete channels.


That's what I'm saying is that the source material must contain the proper phase cues.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

_*Legendary70,*_

http://www.digitaltrends.com/home-theater/ultimate-surround-sound-guide-different-formats-explained/

...surround sound explained.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

gdstupak said:


> That's what I'm saying is that the source material must contain the proper phase cues.


Sorry, quick reply. I didn't intend for that to sound like I was disagreeing with you. With the right source material matrixed audio works very well IMO.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

*Peter,*

No worries. I didn't think you were disagreeing with me, just not understanding what I was trying to convey.


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

thx guys...


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

How am i able to put a "my photos link" on my profile?


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Have you posted any photos in the Shacks image gallery section?
Here


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

tried...did not work. followed the instructions. give me error.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My guess is the images are too large, They have to be under 1024x768 in size if I remember correctly and they must be jpeg format


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

ill try resizing.:bigsmile:


----------

